# Insurance firms who do not sell on claims



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I recently had some minor damage to my car caused by another car. Aside from needing a new bumper there was no other damage to the car or to the occupants. 

I have been bombarded with calls from solicitors about my neck injuries and other personal damages. Despite telling them my neck and the rest of my body is fine, I still get phone calls

So, when it comes time to renew my insurance are there any insurance firms who will not sell the claims on to anyone else


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

To be fair I've been getting texts about my accident despite not actually having one for 8 years or passing my details to anyone...

Lots of insurers will have arrangements with solicitors about passing on claims, or having their own legal expenses insurance with panel solicitors, but they shouldn't have passed on your details without your consent really.

When we were with RSA and had an accident we didn't hear anything, so maybe try them next time?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had an accident about 8 years ago when some ***** smacked into me and wrote my Saxo off.To be fair apart from one random company bothering me I didnt really get any hassle and it was dealt with quite quickly.I also got a letter about being charged for damage to the armco barrier my car hit.They didnt bother me again after being politely told to knob off.
I did claim compo because I had to miss work for a while (if you had seen the state of my car you'd know why) ,Although the Dr that assessed me did seem to embellish things some what!
Talking of insurance companies,my old man told me he got a phone call from Saga about insuring his Toyota Previa.
Fair enough,apart from hes had 2 cars since that,his current one for over 10 years!
Chumps.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PugIain said:


> some ***** smacked into me and wrote my Saxo off.


That must have been some sight! Ron Jeremy a'like writing off your motor!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> That must have been some sight! Ron Jeremy a'like writing off your motor!


Ha you daft sod!


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Its usually the people who work for the insurance company who note down your info and pass it on and get a referral fee, not the Insurance company! who dont pass details on without your permission


----------

